# Sherlockholms - Solve a Mystery for me!



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm intrigued by your posts and on a whim I've decided to post this challenge to you. Solve a mystery for me and if it's worthy, I'll bomb you with something I like and something you hopefully like!

Challenge ON! (and if any BOTL want to join in the bombing - provided the "Master" solves the mystery - please feel welcome).

I'll give you till the stroke of midnight on Tuesday, June 21st!!


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

too funny


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Funny,Funny!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont believe i have nearly the attention span for this....in fact that last cat has the attention span i dont have


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I can see Shawn is off his meds again today lol. What mystery can I be of service to my friend?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> I can see Shawn is off his meds again today lol. What mystery can I be of service to my friend?


Well that's the thing = you are the "Master Detective" (per your handle) so I would think no clues were needed. If you are the sleuth you purport yourself to be then I would think you would be able to solve the mystery without knowing even what the mystery is - much less any clues!!

If you are really stumped I MAY _(MAY) _provide a clue but after all = YOU ARE *"Sherlockholms"*!!!

PS - I DID take my meds TODAY! (but I missed thursday and Friday)!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

"watson my hat and pipe, it seems there is a mystery at hand"

I will solve this mystery, and before the clock strikes 12, tuesday the 21st!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> "watson my hat and pipe, it seems there is a mystery at hand"
> 
> I will solve this mystery, and before the clock strikes 12, tuesday the 21st!


BRAVO fine Sir! I anxiously await your findings!!

PS - feel free to solicit help from any of the fine BOTL on here along with Watson!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This is going to be good......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> This is going to be good......


*If* the master detective, aka Sherlockholms, solves the mystery then... yeah - it will be really good!! _(for him of course)_


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt, I think the answer he's looking for is: it was Shawn, on the message board, with a cigar... Or wait, that's the game of Clue "Puff Edition".

Sorry I couldn't be of any help!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Matt, I think the answer he's looking for is: it was Shawn, on the message board, with a cigar... Or wait, that's the game of Clue "Puff Edition".
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be of any help!


Yeah - that's not helping because I'm on the message board in the house which means *"NO CIGAR"!*

But getting ready to head to the back porch to fire one up - just haven't decided which one yet!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmmmmm


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright Shawn, being the master detective I am This case will be cracked in no time. By my assistant Watson is having a little trouble. Maybe you can send a small clue his way so we both are at the same level?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Alright Shawn, being the master detective I am This case will be cracked in no time. By my assistant Watson is having a little trouble. Maybe you can send a small clue his way so we both are at the same level?


OK. since u only asked for a "small clue" it was in my first post = "I enjoy your posts"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NEW CLUE! = we have something in common / something unique

you haven't given up yet, have you?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you stumped him Shawn


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol, Not yet Shawn! I am hard at work trying to solve this.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> I think you stumped him Shawn


No - I have confidence that he and Watson will come up with this!!

another clue tomorrow....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I believe I have found The answer to the mystery.....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

As I sat in my chair pondering the mystery that daunted me, I could hear Watson in the background fumbling with 2 tea pots. Quite the distraction I thought at the time, but a much needed awakening. As if 5 midgets in waist coats where dancing to the 20 bells of cheers in my mind. Staring out the window I noticed clouds in the mist and spotted 13 drops of rain fall perfectly symmetrical on the outside window. As Watson walked back into the front room he asked, "why the 2 man long face holms?" I responded, with a faint mumble. deep in thought I only had 1 thing I was focused on. The 4 trouble makers in the ally below kicking bottles in the ruffles, and the 1 mysteriously clever mystery on hand.

As the thunder rolled and the rain dropped, the tea kettle began to whistle. on this rare occasion it turned out Watson had been fumbling with 1 tea pot from the start. Looking more closely as the shadows moved below me I also realized I was so far gone in thought there were only 2 boys below in the ally. As the whistle died down the clock began to sound with the most un-easy tune. Being 12 past the hour, and close to 1. I knew it would be time to turn in for the night. Being as I could hardly sleep I picked up a book called the roosters hen and began reading. Knowing the time I can spend on a book I knew I would lose 5 hours of sleep and it would set me off my focus in the morning but continued any ways.

Watson brought 2 cups of tea for the each of us, which I thought was very kind of him. Sipping from the cup it became apparent to me I was having sudden memory loss or the #4. Strange but not uncommon for me I finished my tea, said good night to Watson and walked into my room to get ready for bed. I slipped my daily garb off and I slipped off my 2 boots and slipped on my two slippers which gave me great comfort. As I slipped into bed I noticed out of the 4 pillows I usually had I was missing three. But this particular night it did not bother me. Before I closed my eyes for rest, and lost the 2 views of vission, I realized, that the company of Watson by my side throughout my journey. It was friends that you could never forget.



Would this be the right answer?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Quite entertaining and thoroughly enjoyable reading, but the answer is actually much simpler and quite factual. BUT an "A" for thought & effort.

Another clue: The answer is actually a post in a thread that you started....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol. So I can check the same amount of friends off the list.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Watson - where are you?? sherlock needs help!

Next clue: your thread that you started was in April. The answer is in one of the posts in that thread.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

So far this is making for a lousy TV show. :ss

Good luck, Matthew.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Watson - where are you?? sherlock needs help!
> 
> Next clue: your thread that you started was in April. The answer is in one of the posts in that thread.


Just Found it out with the help of a clever "Watson". The answer to the mystery is.................We happen to have the same B-day! Both of ours is on april 30th. I have to say, this one was a stumper. I looked over many threads on this forum, and the answer was right in front of my eyeballs. I feel I should change my title to junior detective.....:dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> Just Found it out with the help of a clever "Watson". The answer to the mystery is.................We happen to have the same B-day! Both of ours is on april 30th. I have to say, this one was a stumper. I looked over many threads on this forum, and the answer was right in front of my eyeballs. I feel I should change my title to junior detective.....:dunno:


WELL DONE WATSON! errrr SHERLOCKHOLMS! I had all the confidence in the world from the start!

Now if one of you could just pm me one of you's addy (since someone seems to have taken there's OFF!) - a small package can make it's way there in the near future.

PS - please don't make me use any sluethlike skills (I'm too old for that). but if you do - I have resources and the package will only grow!!

THANKS FOR PLAYING!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> WELL DONE WATSON! errrr SHERLOCKHOLMS! I had all the confidence in the world from the start!
> 
> Now if one of you could just pm me one of you's addy (since someone seems to have taken there's OFF!) - a small package can make it's way there in the near future.
> 
> ...


That's the Mystery for YOU Shawn. Whats is the addy? I Know many on here will not give it up that easy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This just became a little more interesting.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, hey! Shawnie! How does it feel now that the tables have been turned...?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> That's the Mystery for YOU Shawn. Whats is the addy? I Know many on here will not give it up that easy.


Touche`. I accept the challenge. I'm no Sherlockholms and I have no trusty assistant like Watson - but let's see what I can do???


----------

